# IUI GIRLS PART 133



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

A new thread for lovely things to come to all

          

H xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES LIST 2005 

     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky
Aussie Meg - IVF Convert BFP with twins! Connor 2.73kg and Rhuari 2.45kg 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05 EDD 06/05/06
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky Twins! 15.09.05
Melanie 1st Time Lucky 05.10.05
Aliday - Natural BFP!!
Tomsmummy - 
Eva - IVF Convert 1st Time Lucky BFP!

2ww Baby Makers 

     

Sair 17.11.05
Jo9 22.11.05
Struthie 22.11.05
Deb30 23.11.05
Bodia 24.11.05
Moomin 28.11.05
Perky Pinky 29.11.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

     

Minow
Dillydolly 
Ipswichbabe

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

      
KellyL 
Claire
CK6 having a break 
Molly
Kia
Babyfish
Katrinar
Laura
Teri
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Jillypops - going again in Jan
Claireabelle
Nikita
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - IVF
CathyA - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** - Going to IVF
Shazia - Going to IVF
Erica - Going to IVF
Catwoman - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF
Holly C - Going to IVF/ICSI
Marsha Mouse - Going to IVF
Manda - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

phew that was close, could've lost me post if  i hadnt checked.....

Erika hadnt got around to replying to yesterdays news and now you've updated us, but i wanted to say, i had a dodgy smear about 10 yrs ago and the letter said i would get an appt 'soon' it was in fact 6 months away  i complained and asked doc to refer me to another hosp, and got an appt 3 months away which i took. so i reckon your doc is right about how long you'll have to wait and so its a brilliant idea to just get going with the txt - sooooo pleased for you that you're getting started. not surprised you got in a flap, would've been the same myself, when you're hell bent on getting going, any little diversion sends one spinning out of control in a downward spiral....

HAPPY DOWNREGGING    


kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Holly - glad you like the photo - I will have to rely on you lot looking out for me and DH, on Saturday, as haven't got a clue what any of you look like (apart from Kelly from her photo!)


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Perky – how did the basting go? 

Catspy – thanks for the message – I hope things still go to plan for you this cycle   – you’ll have to tie DH’s hands together next month! 
I sometimes get twinges a few days before I ovulate.  Good luck with the basting!

Julie – thanks for the message too – you made me laugh!  
I know you mean about thinking ‘what if’, but when I start doing that I try and snap myself out of it to keep myself sane!  Sounds like we think very alike!  
Sorry that the builder doesn’t look like Sean Connery  

Babyfish –   so pleased to hear how fantastic your GP has been (my GP is very similar thank goodness) – it’s good to know that you have someone on your side!  Would be interested in what your Obstetric Physician says as I think I mentioned before I have my blood count monitored.  Would you mind PM-ing me once you have been?  Thanks.

Hi KJ – great news about the prep courses – you must be so excited! 

Hi Kelly – you made me laugh too!  any news from you on AF (or other…)? 

Hi Holly – sorry you are feelong poo today   – but great news about the relocation costs!

Hi Jess – hope your cold gets better & good luck with the consultation. 

Hi Jilly – glad the assessment went well  
Sorry to hear about your friend – I hope she is OK.  I know it makes sense to have at least 3 IUIs, sometimes I just want the end result now, as I’m sure everyone else does.

Erica – so, so pleased that you can go for IVF.   
Maybe we can try and get adjoining beds in maternity at BWH!   
At least I know it’ll never be a dull moment!  Fingers crossed tigthly.

 to Molly, Creaky, Petal & Sair and everyone else!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly, Julie, Jillypopsplopspoops, Kj, Fishy & Katherine.
Your messages have reassured me no-end & thanks for not thinking of me as a totally silly bint who had lost the plot totally   it's just been a tough old year.

Isn't this a good week for good news on the thread though...........Kj's visit was just perfect........everythings moving onwards & upwards very quickly in Hollyland.........Fruit Bat's IVF is starting..........Fishy has finally got answers & a great doc................Poops/Plops is having everything "cleaned out" ready for action    oooooooooohhhhhh there is so much of a feel good factor on here at the moment I'm going home a happy bunny      this year is going to end on such a high for us all.

Erica.xx

Jo - Adjoining beds at BWH would be just perfect


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

and to add to the feel-good-week-list Caleb arrives in 48 hrs 

moomin - heres me and holly back in the summer - Candy has pics in her own member photo album - dont think anyone else has their pics on the site?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=6&page=5

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

KJ - thanks for the link, will be looking out for the 2 of you. DH is coming with me, and you can't miss him as he is over 6ft tall!


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Not coming on Saturday as have friends up unfortunately, but for the curiosity factor me & DH are on the front page of our wedding photographer's website - the picture where the sunlight is reflecting off the wall when it says 'notice the subtle things'.....well, actually you can't see much of DH apart from the back of his head! Plus I've put on a bit more weight since then!

http://www.nigelharper.com/

Have fun on Sat to all who are going!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jo - Like the photo


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

now thats the sort of photographer i'd like to be  stunning pics....


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jo - gorgeous!!  Both you and photos!!!

H xx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks all - it seems so long ago...little did we know what would happen after!
He does have a way of making you look better than you do on an average day!


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

off to my beginner's tap lesson  
will take it easy due to 2ww  

will be back on later

Jo
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jo - Have fun and take it easy        otherwise


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hello

Well I'm starting the injections tonight.  This is the first cycle of 3 on the NHS.  Well our story so far trying to conceive for 4 years, pregnant about 3 1/2 years ago but miscarried.  Been trying ever since but with no luck.  Had all the tests which just show that the eggs don't really mature enough to fertilise.  Took clomid for 7 months again with no luck.  So was referred to another specialist who's field is IUI.

Does anyone have any tips with the injections really not looking forward to them  , what are the side effects like (the clinic said that the side effects are less than the clomid).


----------



## lambklly2 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi girls had 4 failed iui's now moving on to ivf

good luck to all of u with yor tx       

     

kelly L xxx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Jilly – thanks for your kind words, and well done on the pre-op assessment.  I hope it put your mind to rest a bit.  Hope the girl you were talking about is OK, people can be so cruel and she really must think it’s the end of the world for her.  You’re very kind and thoughtful to care so much xx

Julie – it was a gorgeous day here today, you could’ve drooled over your builders to your hearts content if you lived here!  Hope tomorrow brightens up for you and that you can continue lusting with a vengeance!

Jess – never, ever agree to wire money to an Ebayer as you’ve no protection if they turn out to be fraudsters!  I got stung for £58 a few weeks ago and haven’t got over the shock!  Sounds like a good plan for making money though!

Holly – wow on the relocation costs front!  Things just get better and better for you!  I understand your concerns on the babysitting job front but I’m sure you’ll make the best decision for you and your sanity!

Jules – thanks for your advice.  

KJ – I’m so thrilled that your meeting went well.  Its probably a good thing that Caleb hasn’t arrived yet – puppies are just mad and he might’ve been a bit much for her!  When my dog first arrived he used to greet everyone with such enthusiasm that he practically knocked them down on their   - not a great first impression!

Congrats Erica – brilliant news!

Perky – hope basting went ok for you and you’re having a nice, relaxing evening?

Jo – my DH is a shocker!  I can’t believe that he actually told me what he’d done, and with a certain degree of pride, I might add!  I’ll never understand men!  Have blown you bubbles as promised, hope they help cheer you up x  PS. Gorgeous photo!

Claire – you’ll be grand with the injections!  I always found it less painful to inject in my tummy as opposed to my thigh but then I’ve more to play with there!  Also, I’ve found tapping the injection site for a few seconds before you inject seems to make it less painful.  But its only a scratch, over and done with really quickly.  I’m using Puregon and for the first IUI I found the main side effect was utter exhaustion, although I didn’t have any of that on my 2nd or 3rd IUIs.  Hopefully the first one will do it for you!  Good luck tonight and keep us informed x

Well I took my Pregnyl this morning, although I have to confess that when the alarm went off at 6am I hit the snooze button and slept right through to 9am.  So I ended up taking it three hours later than the clinic advised!  I don’t know whether to say to them or just not let on!  Anyway, I’ve to go tomorrow for my basting at 4pm.  I managed to fall awkwardly when I was out with the dog earlier today so I’ll have no option but to rest afterwards as I can barely walk!  I’ve got acupuncture at 2.45 then straight over to the clinic.  I’m getting really strong ovulation pains as I’m writing this but hopefully it’ll be OK.  Sex is pretty much ruled out as we don’t want to ruin our chances with DHs sample tomorrow but we’ll hopefully make up for it afterwards!  Thanks for all your positive thoughts ladies.  It’s a full moon tomorrow night so am thinking of doing the magic spell thing with an egg described elsewhere on this site – anyone else tried it?

Talk soon xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks for that
I'll let you into a secret I'm a nurse   but am really needle phobic when I have to have any injections, and am really not looking forward to them.

Good luck for tommorrow I'll keep everything crossed for you 

Claire


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

wow, you lot have been chattering all day, dont think i can keep up

claire - you should be fine with the injections, the only thing i found was in the second week i was getting really painful tummy aches but it was because of the quantitiy and size of the eggs, and no matter what i did the only thinh that took it away was lying down, you'll be fine, good luck        

perky - hope the basting went well, best of luck with the 2ww   

erika - best of luck with the ivf        

catspyjamas - i havent done the spell becuase i always seem to forget about the full moon, best of luck and hope it works       


sorry, you have all written so much today its hard for me to keep up

thank you all for mentioning me in your posts.

hope you all are well

debsxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Back from tap (didn't overdo it Moomin!  ) 

Hi Claire - I haven't had to do any injections yet, as I was just on Clomid last time, so not sure, sorry.

Lambklly2 - all the best for IVF  

Catspy - thanx for the bubbles - I didn't know you could do that, I'll have to learn how xx  

Hi Deb30 - hope you are OK  

Hi Jilly - glad the girl is OK - at least that has put your mind at rest.  

Still feel like I'm getting a few pre-AF twinges, but only time will tell...

Back on tomorrow - night all, sweet dreams xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

HOLLY great news about DH job, everything is falling in to place now, good luck hun.

Jillypops glad apt went well goolad luck for next week.  Glad the young girl is ok.

********** hope weather gets better, hows angel now.

Erika good luck with down regging.

lambklly good luck with IVF

KJ glad apt with SW went well  .

Catspj    for tomorrow for you hun.

Jo9 hope you enjoyed your tap.

Good luck to those on the 2ww  

I will let you know tomorrow how I get on at the hospital.


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi everyone
Just got in from work. BAsting went well, except I forgot I was meant to lie down afterwards and was just getting up to get dressed when the nurse reminded me to lie down.
Too hungry and tired for personals, but thanks so much to everyone who sent me luck.
Will be back tomorrow.
Perky


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,
KJ - so glad it went well for you guys - can't wait to hear the outcome - when will you know? What happens next?

Also, saw in BBC Good Food mag lots of Christmas recipes that are gluten free - I think it's you that has the gluten free diet?  Probably why you're so slim & gorgeous!

Can't wait to hear lots of puppy stories - saw some small black lab pups for sale in local paper & desperately wanted to get one for mum & dad who had to have their's put down last year - not sure how I'd wrap it up though - can just imagine it bouncing around under the tree!!!!!

Sounds like lots of good news for everyone else too!

Thanks fro PM Erica - have replied!

Have been on the red wine so must go & lie down - back to work tomorrow!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Well girls
Thought I'd let you know how the injection went it was OK didn't hurt as much as I thought it would.  It was a bit uncomfortable when the solution went in, but it was bearable.

Thanks for the well wishes, and good luck to everyone

Claire


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

i hope you are all well

just thought i would pop on just to say a quick hello

claire-glad your injections were alright 

holly-hi hope you are alright

perky-i done the same thing once  wishing you lots of luck for this cycle 

jess-nice idea.i want one now 

katrinar-good luck for tomorrow

juile-hi,how are you 

well i thought i would call another clnic today just to see what they say about us egg sharing,called holly house,has anyone heard about it.anway waiting for them to call me back,when i was going over all the treatments we have had,it sounded so many,i bet she was thinking,we are not going to use you either  

anyway got to run because i have not long been in...sorry not been on much but i am getting in later and later each night,trains are so bad at the moment


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning Everyone

Well yet another dull day here down on the south coast - not raining yet but I am sure it will soon.

Having another chill out day today.  Although I have got to do so housework later.  DH has given me strict instructions not to carry the hoover upstairs!  Bless him.

Holly - Have you made that call yet to your clinic?    

Perky - Good luck for your 2ww.  We can both go insane together!   

Claire - Glad the injection went ok, I think the thought of it is worse than actually doing it, and it does get easier. 

Jo - How are you doing?  Sending you lots of        

Erika - Hows the down regging going?

Jilly - Hope you are not working too hard?

Debs30 - How are you doing?

Jess - How are you feeling today?  Hope you are feeling better.

Hello to everyone else that I haven't mentioned.

Can't believe I am only 2 days into this 2ww, trying not to think about it too much. This one feels different this time, last time I felt crampy all the time and this time I feel normal (well as normal as I ever will be on a 2ww).

Will be back later, coffee is getting cold, things to do!

Have a fab Wednesday

Katherine

xxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Hi

Ok - I did it - it's official I'm now an IUI girl turned IVF.......... arrrgghhhh    Baseline scan is Friday at 1.45pm....

Gotta pop out now to drop off stuff for work. 

Back laters!

xx
H


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Holly - Fanastic - at last you are on your way again.  Good luck for your scan on Friday.


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

great news holly,good luck for friday


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

thanks jillypops-i just thought of that this morning and had a quick look,god it has a better review than my clinic
thanks againxx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Morning everyone

An absolutely gorgeous day here, cold but that can be sorted out with lovely new coat and scarf!  Any excuse at all!

Holly, congrats on your 'promotion'!  Good luck for Friday

Julie - glad the builder is entertaining you today.  Keep your hands to yourself, missus!

Claire - I know what you mean about the injection - I think the stuff going in is more painful than the needle but you'll be grand.  Well done, you've earned yourself another glass of water!

Jo - no probs for the bubbles, just wanted to cheer you up!

Just a wee short one this morning so apologies to anyone I've missed.  I'm off for a lovely hot bath - last one for a bit as I get basted at 4pm and then its showers all the way until we know whether its worked or not.  Keep everything crossed - ovulation pains have stopped (I had them last night) so I reckon its too late but we'll be optimistic while we can.

Talk soon xx


----------



## babyfish (Mar 31, 2005)

Holly - Fantastic news.  You really are beginning a new journey - in more ways than one!  I really feel that the next few months for you are going to be soooo positive is every way.  Change is good and it means that all other things fall into place.  So IVF...schmIVF - no biggy - you go girl.  I'm excited for you.

Jo9 - was it you with the blood thingy?  PM me and let me know details (only if you don't mind sharing? ) Up to you.  It isn't actually my GP that I've been talking about - it's the Fertility/Gyny/Obstectrian doctor who does all my cycle monitoring at the hospital. Amazing!  

Anyway, big hello to everyone else.  

I too, feel like there is a buzz of positivity in the air on this thread.  Everyone seemed to be a bit stuck over the summer and things were pretty miserable for some of us.  At least now, most of us seem to be making headway.  This time next year it will be very interesting to see where we all are!!!  

  
Fish xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly -              
Treacle Tart/Silly Bint!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie - My first IVF scan is also the 30th so I'll be thinking of you, if you think about me   Hope you're ok fruit bat & maybe the cold weather will make your builder work even harder   
JillyKnackeredPoops - Poor you   70 hours. Good job you've got next week off you'll need the rest. Great news about the young girl   thank goodness for that you must be so relieved. Looked up your pub on the internet..................very nice I must say. Got your address now   
Fishy - Let's hope the thread continues to get lots more   news.
Catspj's -    for basting today.
Holly - Yyyiiiiiipppppppppppppppeeeeeee great news     your new journey has begun. Wishing you lots of luck for your scan Friday & the best possible outcome for this new tx.
Katherine - Hope you're enjoying your chill out day   & hoping the rest of your 2ww passes by quickly.
Claire - Told you the injections aren't as bad as you initially think they are going to be. Must admit to being scared of them myself but found it funny that you were with being a nurse   
Kj - Only 24 hours to Caleb now    bet you can't wait. He is so very, very cute. Give him a cuddle from me.
Jess - Hope you enjoyed that red wine   
Perky - Glad basting went well   & good luck with 2ww.
Katrinar -    with hospital appt today.
Jo - Hang in there hun, you're doing really well     
Deb - Don't worry about keeping up it is a fast moving thread just make sure you tell us your news   
Kelly L - Wishing you all the best as you move to IVF    
Molly/Caroline/Shazia/Catwoman -     hope you're all ok.
 to anyone I've forgotten.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Down regging injections are going ok & a lovely way to start the day   If I'm half asleep when I do it I soon wake up. Not sure when the s/e start but hoping they will be kind to me   

On a serious note I had more bad news last night & it's a serious issue so I thought I'd mention it to you all to take care. My sister went to our doctors with a mole she didn't like the look of. The doc wasn't too worried but decided to check her all over & found another on the back of her leg that she didn't like. She went in a couple of weeks ago & had it taken away (while 8½ months pg). Anyway yesterday she got told it was cancer & that she has to go into hospital on 9th Jan to have more of her leg taken away & a skin graft   They are quite happy that they think they have taken it away already but more needs to be done. My point is ladies that my sis isn't a sun worshipper or a sun bather. She doesn't enjoy the sun, stays out of it as much as possible, is always in long skirts or trousers, wears a high factor when in it so she isn't the type they consider "at risk". The hospital said that if our gp hadn't referred her straight away & told her to come back in 6 months like most of them do it would be a different story. I feel so sorry for her this year has been very tough in many ways. She doesn't deserve this, but isn't that always the case.

She is 31 & I just want you all to know so that you take care in the sun, check yourselves, & push your doctors if you are not happy with anything. 

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Erika

Sorry to hear about your sister, life can be so unfair at times, and particularly if she is not a sun worshipper.  Sending lots of    

Chill out day hasn't been quite as chilled out as I hoped - always the way - got paper work through from job centre for me to fill in and they have sent all the wrong forms.  Not impressed!  Trying to fill in a job application form and it is doing my head in.  Trying to fill in the section why do you want the job and what skills do you have to offer.  Have done half of my house work, but can be  bothered to do the upstairs at the moment.  Thought I might do it tomorrow, but then remembered I am out for lunch and meant to be goinig out in the evening.

How did I ever manage to fit in going to work?  Will have to get back into the swing of it when I do get a new job!

Glad the down regging is going ok.  Nice early morning present with your injections.  Fingers crossed you won't get any side effects.

Well back to the application form

Katherine

xxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm sorry Jilly.  I did take it easy.  Only got a very little house, and did not have to lift the hoover.  You are as  bad as DH, he told me off earlier when he rang me to see if I was ok.  

I promise to be good from now on! Have had my glass of pineapple juice like a good girl!!!!

Speak to ya tomorrow

Katherine

xxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

ladies have a good evening.

Erica.xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Erkia so sorry to hear about sister,   , glad the injections are going well.

Holly good luck for Friday.  

Jillypops hope the staff situation gets better soon 70 hours is too much.

Well apointment at hospital was different, cons scanned me and he hit my cyst yes still there, nearly fell off the bed, and I now have a cyst on the other side.  The pain I have is bleeding into my ovary, still they are not going to do anything to go back on 7th december, I was nearly in tears, the nurse is so good with me but they dont have any say.  I also had alot of follies so maybe if it isnt sore we can try a natural cycle ourselves this month I am on day 8, will need to by some pee sticks to see when I will be ovulating.  I am in alot of pain just now cause of them prodding about have my hot water bottle and lying on the couch and am off sick I am going to take rest of week off and go back on monday.

Katrina


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Katrina, sorry to hear about your cysts.  I'm sure you're feeling very tender.  Wrap yourself up in the duvet and relax.  Look after yourself  

Erica, sorry to hear about your sister.  I had a mole removed from my shoulder about 8 years ago, it was bleeding and showed precancerous signs but I got the all-clear when the results came back.  They go in quite deep and remove quite a bit of scan around and below the mole site, so tell her to be prepared.  My scar is quite horrific but its nothing to what could've happened and I'm sure your sister will feel the same.  Hugs to you both   

Well I'm back home after my basting.  Sat in the clinic for a full hour all by myself in the waiting room - the receptionist had forgot to tell the doctor I was there!    Anyway, I told the doctor that I'd had ovulation-type pains last night and she said that she wouldn've be surprised as my blood levels on Monday were quite high and that she wanted me to go in yesterday for the IUI.  I couldn't as I'd a prearranged meeting with my solicitor, who told me that he couldn't cancel, and who then bloody didn't turn up!  So now I'm lying in bed and feel like crying my eyes out at the thought of all this being a waste of time and effort.  All that jabbing and those blood tests and its all been for nothing.  DH is out walking the dog (you have all that ahead of you KJ!) and I don't know what to tell him - should I pretend that it went according to plan or tell him what the doc said and prepare him for the worst as well?  Its a long enough 2ww without having your hopes raised that it might've worked.

Anyway, sorry for the rant and thanks to everyone who thought of me today.  Too upset for any more personals but thank you, and please don't hold it against me xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Catspj.

Good luck for your 2ww.  

I to think I ovulated before I had my IUI on Monday.  However consultant thought that I would and said that he would still do the IUI on Monday, as the sample would hopefully catch the eggs on their way down.  Will have to wait and see what happens.

Take care and sending you lots of        

Katherine

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Katherine, thanks for your message.  The doctor said the same to me, and said that the egg is viable for around 24 hours or so after ovulation so in all likelihood the IUI was done just in time.  She also said that as I have a pattern of at least thinking that I've ovulated before the normal 36 hours after Pregnyl that they'll take that into consideration next time so you should maybe keep that in mind if, God forbid, things don't turn out the way we plan.

Its just so frustrating, particularly as DH and I couldnt get any BMS in beforehand, due to the timing of the sample (you know the way they tell you a minimum of 2 days absistence).  We could've on sunday night but DH was concerned about my reputation as I had a scan at 7am the following morning and didn't want them to know what we'd been up to! LOL  

Anyway, its all in the hands of a higher power now so I'm just settling myself into bed for a few hours, glass of pineapple juice by my side, dog curled up at my feet and the chinese takeaway tel number on standby!  

Hope your 2ww is progressing well - don't be doing too much housework - enjoy this period of unemployment because if you get a new job anytime soon you'll not be able to indulge yourself with mid-day R&R.  And the house will be still be there at the end of the 2ww!

Think I might do the full moon magic spell tonight - worth a shot or hocus pocus?  Anyone ever tried it?

Talk soon xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Catspj, I promise I will be good tomorrow, might just dust upstairs and then get DH to do the hoovering when he gets home from work.  Have a chill out day tomorrow, going out for lunch with other girls I use to work with who haven't got jobs yet (Ladies Lunch!!), then out in the evening for a meal.

Enjoy your nice warm bed, it is freezing here tonight.  And good luck for your 2 ww  I am sure we will get through this together.

Katherine

xxxxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Catspy – it’s pants that you had to wait so long to be seen!   You never know, you might have had the basting at the perfect time – the first time I fell pg I am sure it was a good day or so after I had ovulated, so you never know.  

Hi Katrinar – sorry to hear that you are in some pain.  Take it easy for the rest of the week. 

Hi Perky – glad the basting went well for you. 

Claire – well done with the injection! 

Holly – fantastic news about Friday – fingers crossed for you. 

Hi Julie – only 2 weeks, not long now!  Nice to catch up with you this evening as you have normally signed off by the time I get on.  You should be going out tonight to show off your new haircut!  

Hi Moomin – good luck with the job hunting….don’t do too much housework…  

Hi Babyfish – will PM you, thanks  

Hi Jilly – easier said than done I know, but try not to overdo it this week or  

Hi Erica – fingers crossed for 30th already.  So sorry to hear your sister’s news.  I am a bit of a sun bunny so felt very guilty when reading it.  I hope things turn out OK  

Hi KJ – how many hours til Caleb?  

Hi Sair – any good news? x

 to everyone else – Molly, Creaky etc etc 

Me?  Feeling a bit blue on and off.  Twinges have started turning into more pre-AF style cramps, also had a headache to day and starting to come out in spots…. I think that the old witch is starting to pack her bags to come and pay me a visit    ….Oh well….onwards….

Jo
xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey all 
i'm really not doing v well keeping up this week  its dh's fault - he's on here morning noon and night doing job hunting stuff....
we're just 'adjusting' the kitchen a little to fit a dog crate in - taking the table out and putting a table height breakfast bar type thing in that the crate can go under....seem to have spent all day trying to get the chrome legs to support it - fussy me didnt want polished chrome, only a matt/brushed look, finally got some late this avo so dh is now at neighbours trying to chop them shorter to table height ...god this is boring, anyone still awake? lol
will try and be more interesting now - *THIS TIME TOMORROW WE WILL BE PICKING UP CALEB!!!!* soooo excited, cant tell you, last lie in tomorrow morning  dh has got an interview and i'm going walking round Virginia water lake with a friend so we'll both be keeping ourselves busy all day to make the time go faster....

Holly - great news you are on your way - glad you liked your postal surprise today.... 

moomin - only day 2 of 2ww, my its dragging, at least the excitement of saturday will help at least one dat fly!

cats pj's - dont be  hun, you just never know, sending a 

katrinar   for your poorly tum

Erika - sorry to hear about your sis, a lesson for us all....

perky - glad basting went well, any apology from dh's  child yet?

better fly

kj xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

erika - sorry to hear about your sister, my mum had breast cancer last yr and is totally fine now after some radiotherapy, i know its hard, but im sure she'll be fine.

catspj - best of luck with the 2ww       

jillypops - you'll wear yourself out, hope you get some help really soon

kj - is caleb the cute puppy in your picture, cant beleive my dog was that small once, i have a rather large weimaraner, best of luck   

moomin - best of luck with the job hunting   

katrinar - sorry to hear about the cysts

jo - hope its not   best of luck       


hi to everyone, hope you are all well,


deborahxx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Jo, I really really hope AF isn't on her way.  Look after yourself and try to keep positive     

KJ - good luck picking Caleb up tomorrow.  The joy he'll bring into your life is just unbelievable!

Debs - I have a rather large Weimeraner as well!  Mine is a two year old called Oscar - he's overweight despite getting walked for about seven miles each day on account of DH making him toast and cereal for breakfast as well as countless other treats!  Whenever we pass or see other Weimeraners on TV we tell Oscar that they have some awful wasting disease or eating disorders and thats why they don't look like big heavy brutes like him!  Just so he doesn't feel out of place!  He's curled up on bed beside me now and hasn't really moved (apart from getting his dinner) since I got back from the hospital.  He's the biggest, softest, suckiest dog in the world and I love him to bits!  

Julie - glad your builder is working well.  He must be wanting to do a very special job for you, given all the attention you've been paying him    Hope your haircut turned out well.

To everyone else, have a lovely evening.  Am watching Take That and reliving my misspent youth.  I think U2 (my favourite band ever) are on TV later so will go down and spend a bit of time with DH before sloping back off upstairs to lust after Bono    

Night night lovelies xx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi everyone
Another late one. Spent soo much time in traffic today. Our boiler packed up this morning so we have no hot water or heating. DH going into hospital tomorrow and found out tonight that my uncle in ITU has got worse again (he was getting quite a lot better). SD sent email to DH to say sorry and explaining why she was horrible to me. Not sure what it's about but I'm holding out for a personal apology.
Am hoping that the IUI has worked this time.

Jo, I hope   

KJ Caleb looks very cute.   

CatsPJs, felt really sorry for you. I don't think it's a particularly exact science so don't be too hard on yourself. 

Moomin, hope you are enjoying your time off and that job hunt is going to turn something up soon.

Erica, really sorry to hear about your sister  . I hope she is OK  

Hi to Jilly, julie, Babyfish, Sair, Holly, Molly and everyone else I've missed. Sorry I'm so tired and my brain isn't keeping up. Will try to log on tomorrow, but will be after visiting DH in hosp after work.

Love,
Perky


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Catspyjamas - have just been watching the TT programme as well - can't believe it was 12 years ago that they were on the scene.  Always been a Robbie fan, but I thought he was a bit of a plonker   when he didn't turn up for their reunion at the end of the programme.  I actually saw TT live in concert in Australia when I was over there backpacking...now there's an admission for you!  I also saw U2 twice when I used to work at the NEC as a student.....happy lusting over Bono...btw DH's best mate also has a Weimeraner called Daisy.

Hi Perks - well I spose an email is a start!  What a rotten day you've had.  Sorry to hear your uncle is not so good.  Best of luck for DH tomorrow.  

Had a glass of red wine tonight due to the AF symptoms....and about to have a bath...might as well go out in style!  

Sweet dreams all
Jo
xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girlies!

Holly - good luck for your scan on Friday, will be thinking of you.

Catspjs - What a nightmare having to wait so long for your basting especially after you were worried about timing anyway. I'm sure it will be ok, I've got my fingers crossed for you.  I've just watched Take That too!!  Wasn't really much of fan (was too old!!!)  but used to think Mark Owen was a bit of alright!!!!!  Thought Robbie's comments at the end were interesting especially as they seemed quite genuine.

Jillyspooped - poor you hun, all this working has got to stop!!!  Really hoping you manage to find someone decent to employ!!  Glad your pre-op went well.

Erica - Awful news about your sister, so glad they caught it early.  I have quite a few a moles on my back and I'm supposed to get them checked quite regularly but haven't had for ages.  Must phone docs tomorrow for appointment.  Hope the down regging is going ok.  Sorry to sound a thicko, but what does it involve?

Katherine - you make sure you take it easy, this is supposed to be a time when you have a good excuse for no housework at all!!!!!!  Good luck with the job applications.

Katrina - hi.  Sorry to hear about your cyst, take it easy hun.

Jo - Hi, hope you are feeling ok.  I have also been a bit up and down.  Have AF like twinges and have had a couple of occasions when I have thought it had arrived.  I just didn't dare look when I went to the loo!!  When is your test date?  Thinking of you.

KJ - how excited must you be feeling!!!!  Have you got any other fur babies or will Caleb be your first?

Perky - OMG no heating!!!!!  Make sure you go to bed fully clothed tonight, you'll get hypothermia it's so bloody cold!!!!  Too right - you hang out for a personal apology girl, it's the least you deserve!

A big hi to Julie, deborah, Babyfish, Molly and everyone else!

Well I am still hanging on in there though really feel like like AF is on her way.  I'm not sure when to be testing.  Tomorrow will be two weeks since basting but it is only cycle day 23.  Last month I ov'd on day 10 or 11 and AF didn't start til day 28.  I have been taking cyclogest so that will delay things anyway.  If nothing has arrived by Monday I will definitely test then...it is the 7th anniversary of when we met.  How lovely it would be............

Take care, sending you all loads of     

Lots of love Sarah xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Jo

What a fab job you had!!!  I saw U2 at Twickenham in the summer, they were fab!!  Going to NEC in March to see my most favourite group - Depeche Mode!  Also going to see them at Wembley three days later!!!  Counting down the days!!!!

Don't give up yet hun...those AF symptoms could be pg.  I should be telling myself that too.  Funny how it is easy to give advice to others but not yourself isn't it!!!  

Take care, enjoy your bath...I have really been missing them!!

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

sorry for the early post, but wont get onto the computer at home till after 9pm tonight, d/h goes from work to uni and he's not back till then (i broke our p.c. somehow and need his laptop)

catspj - mines is overweight too, she's called willow, she gets loads of excersise, she prob eats too much, shes just wonderful though, d.h would love another but i think we'll wait (if we're lucky enough) till after we have a baby, but i would love another too, its just a lot to handle when there puppies, escpecially of theres 2.

kj - best of luck picking up caleb (what a lovely name) we had to drive up to aberdeen for willow and we live in glasgow, it was a 10hr round trip and she was and still is car sick and was sick and poohed all the way back in the car, hope this doesnt happen to you though.

sarah - when have the clinic told you to test, they told me 16dpo, whick is the 25th, mines is a natural cycle, this is only my 2nd so not too sure about dates and things for a medicated cycle, i know the girls on the donor board test 14 dpo, best of luck     

hi to everyone, oh i loved new kids on the block and take that, saw u2 when they came to glasgow 12 years ago and was fortunate enough to be part of the show and we got to sit right in front of the stage, it was great.

debsxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning Julie

I promise to be good today!!!!  No housework.  Going today, out for lunch and then out for dinner!!!!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning everyone

Can't believe how cold it is this morning, everything is white here with frost, it must have been cold as normally we don't get that many frosts on the coast.

Perky - sending you lots of    , hope your uncle improves and hope DH gets on ok today, and hurry up and get that boiler fixed.  

Sarah - Hope it is not AF, still keeping everything crossed for  you.  When are you due to test?   

Holly - How are you today?  Good luck for your scan tomorrow, will be thinking of you.     

KJ -  Have fun picking up Caleb today.  Can't believe it has come round already.   

Erika - How are you doing?   

Debs - How are you?     

Jo - How are you?  Really hope it is not AF pains.  Keeping everything crossed for you to.   

Catspj - How are you feeling today after your basting yesterday?  Hope you enjoyed your chinese takeaway.  Good luck for your 2ww.     

Kelly - Any sign of   yet?

Jilly - Hope you are not working too hard?  At least you have a week off next week.

Katrinar - How are you today? Hope you are not in too much pain.

Morning to everyone else .... Petalb, Molly, Jess Mandaw and everyone else that I have missed.

Have a good Thursday, not long now until the weekend.... and Saturday night.

Katherine

xxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Will do, getting use to eating out loads, although it is not very good for the waste line.  Back on the diet again next week I think.  Will wait until after the weekend. 

At least with going out it stops me doing the housework!!!!!!!!!

Don't want you to tell me off on Saturday night!!!!!        

Katherine

xxxxxxx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Morning everyone - just a quickie before the others come into the office and see what I'm up to!

Julie - yes I did lust after Bono - the TV was well and truly licked      (Sorry if TMI!)  I'm a huge U2 fan - I saw them in Dublin this summer, making it the 45th time I've seen them live.  When I was about 17 I followed them around Europe on The Joshua Tree tour, best summer of my life!  I even reorganised my honeymoon when I found out that they were in Florida at the same time as us - we were doing a flydrive and I told DH that the hotel in Miami was full when we were supposed to go so we rescheduled the holiday and what a surprise, U2 just happened to be in Miami then and I just happened to have bought tickets about 5 months previous      ,  Poor DH, not a fan! 

Jo - I thought the Take That programme was excellent though I thought Robbie was a d**k for not turning up at the end.  I think he'd have been the bigger person if he had the guts to face them all, especially after everything he said about them.  I saw them in concert as well and got backstage as my friends dad worked at the venue.  Robbie looked at us, said we were older than they're usual groupies (we were 1 but that 'we'd do'.  I called him an 'arrogant pr**k' and walked off.  My sister is now devastated as Robbie is her absolute idol and feels that if I'd have had a go with him then she could claim it vicariously.  Howard was always my favourite  

Have a great day KJ and get ready for loads of puppy cuddles with the gorgeous Caleb.  You've got me broody for another puppy - don't know what my Shetland pony-sized furbaby would say about it though!

Perky - hope you made it through the night OK without heat!  Get that sorted missus!  Hope your DH is OK in hospital but sorry to hear about your uncle.  And you're right, an email to your DH isn't any sort of apology to you.  Cheeky monkey.

Katrina - how's the cyst situation today?  Hope things are a bit better for you.

Jo and Sarah -           

Moomin - enjoy your various meals out today!

I'm OK after basting yesterday.  I have a few cramps on my right hand side, the only side follies seem to appear on with me (don't know what's wrong the left) so I'm hoping that maybe things will be OK and that I didn't ovulate early.  I'm not usually into those sort of things but it was a full moon last night so I did the magic spell to the fertility goddess with the egg and salt and leaves in the garden.  Trouble was, the dog was watching me through the kitchen door, ran straight out and started lapping up the raw egg!  Managed to retrieve it before he did too much damage!  Hope the fertility goddess doesn't mind too  much!

Oops, office people have just come in.  Hello to everyone else I've missed out.  Happy Thursday people xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Phew ...................... you can't tell me off then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Catspjs fingers crossed for you hun    hope the 2ww isnt too bad.

Jo hope its not AF pain   

Moonmin hope you are taking it easy today.

KJ you must be excited getting caleb today.

Sarah   for you sweety.

Perky hope DH is ok and uncle pulls through.  My brother is going into hospital today to get a camera down to his stomach they think he has lost the cap to his stomach, and if so he will need an op.

Holly how you today?

Big hello to everyone hope you are having a good morning, its cold up here in Glasgow, going to the shopping centre soon might do some xmas shopping.  Still taking it easy still abit sore, I never seen the scan yesterday as Doc turned it for him to see DH seen it tho and said there was abot 6 follies in each ovary, dont know why as not on injections but I am on the nasal spray still, cant waste them can I, you never know.

Happy thursday, not long till saturday for those who are going, my 31st too, so have a wee drink for me and I will have one for you at home, having friends and family over for a birthday house warming party.


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Have just been basted  , I asked the nurse if there was anything I should or shouldn't do and she said there wasn't. Can someone tell me when is best for BMS to improve chances.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi loves!

Just popping in quickly to say a quick HI to all. 

Julie - you're fab   will pm you back shortly!

Erica - terrible news about your lovely sis.  Worrying and stressful.  Great about YOUR news tho hun!!

I've just had a quick look in on the IUI turned IVF and VIL has posted some VERY exciting news....

xxx's
H


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning girls...........................
I've got tomorrow off   so won't be posting until Monday after today. Hope you all have a fab time at the meet, can't wait to catch up with your news next week.
Katrinar - Can't believe the damn cyst is still there & bleeding into your ovary, poor you   Hope you feel better soon & that your brother gets on ok today. As I won't be on the site   for Saturday have a lovely day.
Catpj's - Thanks for reassurance about my sister. She has already been told she will be scarred but doesn't care as you can imagine. Sorry to hear you had such a nightmare yesterday, long wait for basting, solicitor messing you around   Take it easy in your 2ww. Loved your magic spell story   & I love U2 too.
Katherine -   enjoy your ladies lunch, sounds fab.
Julie - How's the barnet looking fruit  ? Gorgeous I'm sure. Good to hear that your brickie is doing a great job & things seem to be moving quickly now.....yippee!! 3 weeks off for Xmas God I'm ssssssooooooooo jealous   
Jilly -        hope you're ok mate & that you finish work soon.
Holly -     for tomorrow hunny, will be thinking of you & sending good vibes.
Kj - Countdown to Caleb, just a few more hours    & good luck for DH's interview.
Jo -    don't read anything into symptoms hun it means nothing. Some women think AF is on her way only to go on & get a BFP so fingers crossed   
Deb - Sorry to hear about you mom but great news that she has made a full recovery, it's so very worrying though isn't it.    for testing next week.
Perky -   hope you get your boiler sorted it's gone so cold   Hope DH gets on ok today, sorry to hear about your uncle   & SD should have apologised to you not DH & if he's got any sense he'll make her.
Sair -   for testing Monday & hope you get that perfect anniversary present. You not thick   I don't understand it all & I'm doing it! I believe down regging is shutting my own hormones down so that the hospital have control over my body. It's meant to be like the menopause hot sweats, headaches, weight gain, mood swings ooooooohhhhh I can't wait   I have a down regging scan on 30th after I've been injecting for 2 weeks. They check the lining & then hopefully give me the go ahead for the follicle stimulating injections that I did for IUI, just more often & bigger doses.
Fishy, Shazia, Catwoman, Molly, Jess & Kelly    hope you're all ok.
I loved the Take That programme last night & re-lived lots of concerts & nights out with the girls. Just can't believe where the years have gone    

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Just thought I would quick pop on while I can.Its been a really weird day today,michael stayed up this morning cos we had to take Oli to the childrens clinic at the hospital for allergy tests  he is ok though!!! So I have got loads to do but cant cos I have got to wait to take Oli to school after dinner,then its a mad dash to get stuff done,and I have still got to find something half decent to wear for saturday  

Had a call from Care this morning to say thet have received all my notes  and that they will call me next week to make our appointment   

Sorry I havent been on,I have had really bad migranes lately and yes AF did turn up,and its a whopper-so painfull and heavy    

I haveny had chance to properly catch up so sorry for no personals

     loads of luck for the 2ww ladies

    loads of cyber hugs to everyone too

Ctach ya later  

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly    
Wondered where you were have   Going off to read VIL's news now, can't wait   
I haven't been brave enough to move to the IUI turned IVF thread yet   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly
Good news that Oli is ok   & everything seems to be moving in the right direction at Care   so it's onwards & upwards.
Hope migraine & AF pains ease off.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks Erica!!!  

Forgot to say to KJ

 HAPPY PICK YOUR PUPPY UP DAY

kELLY X


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Chrissie  
Hoping you find that perfect candidate too     so that you can get some time off mate.
Got a little surprise   for you next week.............. just know it's gonna make you smile it creased me   

Treacle Puff Tart.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

BOO !!!!!!    

I hope its not just me,but I am getting abit excited about meeting you lot on Saturday             !!!!!

Cant wait now,just hope it turns out to be a nice night and that you all dont hate me if its crap  

Its quiet on here int it

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie - If you've lost 6 stone today you must weight -1 now    Enjoy yummy delights at grandmas, have a good day tomorrow & a lovely weekend. "See" you next week   

Jilly -                 

Well ladies time for me to go, things to do before 5pm so I must say   
Have a fab weekend, enjoy the meet on Saturday & I'll speak to you all next week.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

JUST A NOTE FOR THOSE GOING TO THE MEET :

  LOOK FOR THE BALLOON


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Sair – I test on Monday, but won’t bother buying some pg tests as I think AF is going to spoil the party.  Know exactly what you mean about the loo thing.  In fact I think I’ll be worse when I am pg because of previous miscarriages.  Can’t say I was ever into Depeche Mode, but I’m off to see Joss Stone next month.  Hope it's not AF for you too x  

Hi Cats – fab Robbie story!  So talented, but so arrogant!   Well you certainly can’t knock Howard’s 6 pack (or is it a 12 pack?) 
I thought of you last night when I saw the full moon – don’t mean to offend, but the picture you painted of the dog eating the egg made me laugh!  Let’s hope it works - & if it does can I borrow the dog? 

Happy Birthday Katrinar for saturday   – fingers crossed for the follies!  

Erica – have a fab day off – hope you treat yourself to something nice whatever you do – have a good weekend  

Jilly – hope the interviewing went well  

Btw…where do you 2 get all the good smileys from?  

Hi Julie – hope you have a less hectic day tomorrow!  

Hi Kelly – I hope saturday goes well – will be thinking of you all.  

Hi Moomin   hope you enjoy saturday.

The pains I’ve been getting towards the end of my cycle over the past year still make me convinced I’ve got endometriosis.     I’m going to go on to the endo board tonight to see if anyone can suggest anything.  Unless I have a laparoscopy I won’t know if I’ve got it or not, and also IUI is less likely to work.  If I have another painful period next week I might book an appt with my cons.

Might go into town in a bit as Debenhams are open to midnight with 25% off….24 hour shopping  - how wonderful.

Jo
xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi all - a really quick one as I'm just off home. Feeling really yucky  - got a bad stomach upset. 

Good luck to KJ & DH on getting Caleb home tonight. I am SOOOO EXCITED for you!                 Give me a call if you need anything. 

Holly & Erica - congrats to you both on starting your IVF journey. Hope the scan goes well tomorrow Holly.  Erica, you are mad enough without the menopause - God help us all when the s/e kick in! 

Great news about VIL & Moosey! 

Hope you get someone good, Jilly! 

Slow down Julie! We miss your posts! 

Perky, Moomin & Catspyjamas    for your 2ww...

Sair & Jo 

Babyfish - your appt sounds FAB! What a wonderful, scary woman - she sounds SO on the ball - just what you've needed... 

Jess - was lovely to see your post. Sorry you're not up to coming to the meet - we will miss you - but hope you feel stronger soon. 

Kelly - thanks so much for organising everything for the meet. You are a star!  Look forward to meeting you & DH and (great idea!) will look out for the balloon!

Katrina & Veronica - we will drink a toast to you on Saturday night. 

OMG - just remembered  Congratulations to Eva and DH!  You must be on 

Right off home to bed now!

Love to you all,
Molly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

am going demented with the waiting - not picking Caleb up till 9pm!!! and then my mum and sis want to pop in on the way home so they can see him  might not do that, poor little thing'll be worn out  really dont know how its all gonna pan out tonight - dont think i'm going to be able to BEAR leaving him in the kitchen on his own, thinking crate might come upstairs for a few nights  dh so far is having none of that plan, says we have to start tough 

ooh erika, i love surprises too, can i have one aswell      

am sooooooo over the moon for vil and moosey, keeps making me  when i think about it...

Jo - have fun at debenhams - i went yesterday and it was mad!! but plenty of bargains!

going to eat dinner now, to make another 1/2 hr whizz by....

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Sorry not around at the mo all  

KJ - talk about the night before Christmas!! All this waiting is just toooo exciting!  I bet when DH sees him and with another good frost tonite little fur bubs will be upstairs snuggled up in no time!!  

Kelly - it's been said before but you are a star for doing such a great job on the organisation front.  Can't wait either  

Molly - yippeee fabbie news you are coming but soooo sorry to hear you're poorly loves   Hope you're better v v quickly!

Jillypoops - thankgoodness you're going to be forced into some down time.  Hope your interviewees were ok  

Katrinar - sounds like such agony all you've been going through.  Hope this is going to be the end of it once and for all - it's  not fair 

Sair, Jo, Struthie.... fingers and toes and all else possible is crossed    

Julie - yes!  We definitley miss you!!

Thanks all for wishes tomorrow... am v nervous but hoping all is in order...I seem to have very early rumbly ovulationy feelings which is extremely worrying but probably just me being completely  

Better go - again sorry I'm not doing a super job of keeping up with all the news but you often pop into my head at the strangest moments. 

xxxxxxxxxx
H


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone


Holly - just wanted to say Good Luck for tomorrow (but probably should have said that on the other board!!!)


Love Rachel xx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Holly

for your scan tomorrow.

I know what you mean - although I'm a newbie, I do think about everyone when I'm not on the board - like thinking of Cats when I saw the full moon.....I think it's what keeps us all going...
Jo
xx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Just got back from the hospital and saw my DH who was in a happy mood.
I was supposed to be working all weekend but I lied to HR and said my clinic said to take it easy, which they didn't but with all that's been happening I just couldn't face any more work. Also want to do hospital visiting and stuff. 
Still reeling about my SD. Am I just making too Mich of this? Her email apology to DH isn't really an apology, more of a "I wonder why DW was so upset? I didn't think I'd offended her." He is still taking her side, saying I must have provoked her earlier in the day. I'm pleased my mum was there to see what was what. Sounds like a playground fight, doesn't it, but it's really got to me. She wrote all this stuff to him about how I was trying to be her best friend, which is rubbish. I'm just trying to be friendly and get along well. AARGH

My uncle is still very poorly. He has stopped breathing on his own and is back on the machines. When he has been awake, he has been really confused, thinking the ward is a farm (he grew up on a farm, bless him), and that the consultant was the postman.

Had some more sad news today. A good friend of mine has an illness called scleroderma. She has had to have all her fingers amputated because of it, which was terrible because she was an editor. Last year she also needed half her insides removed and has a permanent colostomy. Last week she was diagnosed with skin cancer, which they think is related to her other problems and it has spread. While she was in hospital having the cancer cut out, she was made redundant. And she works / worked for a charity.

I've hardly thought about the 2ww, which is good, cos I'm only at the start of it. 
Wanted to say masses of luck to the other 2ww girls Moomin, Struthie, CatsPJs, Sair and Jo. Thinking of you and hoping it's a good month for us all.        

Molly, hope you feel better soon lovely. 

KJ thinking of you snuggled up with your pup.  

Holly loads of luck for tomorrow Hun   

Jillypops hope the interviews went well 

Julie, miss you hun  Hope you get some me time. You deserve it.

Babyfish, your new cons sounds like the biz . I hope you have lots of success with her.  

Erica, I've probably missed you but wanted to wish you a fab day off .

I won't be online tomorrow as will be taking edible food into hospital for DH tomorrow night.
Speaking of which, I'm hungry , so I'll call it a night  . 

Lots of love,
Perky 

[font=Verdana]HAVE A FANTASTIC TIME AT THE MEET[/font]


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

just wanted to pop on to wish holly good luck for tomorrow

luv petal b


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Caleb home and currently howling and whining downstairs  he's been a happy waggy thing but think he's lonely now. have sent dh down to calm him, have a feeling it might be a long night.....

kj x

piccie in my gallery....


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

KJ firstly congrats of getting Caleb home, I'm sure he's adorable.

When we first brought Oscar home, a dog trainer friend of DH told us not to pander to night-time crying as he'll keep it up.  I know its difficult to hear the wee thing howling, especially as he's just left his mummy and all but be strong.  We were told to put a fleece or t-shirt in his bed that had our smell on it and to leave the room without making too much of a fuss.  This bit is really hard but should work if he's crying hard.  We were told to creep down and stand outside the door, don't go in.  If he cries, slap the door hard with your hand but don't say a word.  Do this every time he cries.  The theory is that he'll associate crying with the scary noise and so stop crying.  Luckily we never had to do this as our dog is a big lazy ghost who was only too pleased to be going to bed but it might work, if you can be strong enough.

I had DH's friend tortured, particularly around house-training so if I can be of any help at all don't be afraid to ask!

Hope you all get a good nights sleep xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooohhh that feels so cruel, but i know we have to start as we mean to go on.....

he's been tucked up again now and left, all peaca on the western front so far....will try and be strong

thanks cat pj's - i needed to be told  or i'll go all soft...

kj x


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh don't think that I'm telling you off hon!  The trouble is that they're so gorgeous and cute and you'd do anything for them.  They just have to look at you with big puppy eyes and you melt!  DH's friend was despairing with me as I really do treat Oscar as if he's my child.  He shouts every time he comes round to the house as Oscar is invariably up on the sofa beside me, giving him a higher status than he apparently deserves.  I always wanted a dog who would be a big suck, so I don't care if he's on the sofa so long as I get cuddles but I know its wrong.  He sleeps in the kitchen but gets up onto the bed in the morning for a bit by whoever's up first and although I know its soooo wrong he loves it so I don't care.  Right now he's lying right between my legs with his head on my tummy (no need for a hot water bottle anyway) so I'm balancing the laptop on the arm of the sofa and am so uncomfortable but he's OK so I'll suffer for a bit.

Do try to be strong though and let Caleb know that you're his boss.  I made the huge mistake at the start and am so far down the pecking order that its not funny!

Sleep well xx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

PS  the new photo of him is adorable!


----------



## babyfish (Mar 31, 2005)

OK - Holly - massive good luck for today - looking forward to hearing all about it.
KJ - He's is so YUMMY!  I WANT ONE!!!!!    (Do they have any puppies left ) 

Perky - sounds like you're having a really rough time at the moment.   Too much stuff going on.  I can't find what happened with the 'fall-out'  with SD so I don't know the story. But I guess, from what I can gather, you're mighty upset with someone and they don't seem to think they've done or said anything wrong?  I'm a firm believer in confronting issues.  (Just coz I hate the feeling that stewing on them gives me - it eats away at you).  So have you tried talking to this person?  A phone call or even a letter/email explaining your grievance would probably be a good start.  But do it with the aim of clearing up the matter, not dragging it on.  Basically - you have bigger stuff than this going on in your life right now.  TX, your uncle being sick and that terrible situation your friend is in - how very sad.  Doesn't this 'fight' seem way down the list of what's important in comparison?  Don't let this get you down also.  You need to be concentrating on yourself and feeling happy and when people drag you down the 'angry and upset' road, it's just such a waste of energy that should be directed at the other more important things in your life.
Hope that this makes sense.  I'm so sorry - I didn't mean to get on my soapbox but I was on a roll!!     

Yesterday I went to the hospital day 3 of period, to have a scan and be shown how to start the injections.  And bugger me, if there isn't yet another hurdle !  I've got a cyst the size of a small orange apparently! So she won't start treatment until it's reduced in size.  So it's not a massive problem, just a delay of 10 days - but very disappointing nevertheless.  Nearly got upset and tearful - but decided not to!    Like I said - it's only a delay. And what's anothe week when I've been doing this for so long anyway?!!!  

Went to my accupuncturist who I think has worked wonders with me.  It's the 5th week I've been and I really do feel better both physically and mentally.  And I love it!

Am going away today for the weekend because it's my birthday on Sunday.  34! How depressing!.  We're going to Dorset with some friends which is why I couldn't make the meet.  But will most definitely try and make the next one. So all of you enjoy it.  Can't wait to hear all about it on Monday.

      to Katrinar.  ENJOY!!!

ALL MY LOVE TO ALL OF YOU SPECIAL AND WONDERFUL LADIES

Fishy x


----------



## babyfish (Mar 31, 2005)

Julie - so sad. Really going to miss you.
Right back at you with all the kind words - you've been amazing to all of us and when I first joined the thread, it was you who welcomed me with open arms.  So thank you.

I have a feeling that I will be joining your new thread in the next few months.  So I'll see you soon.

Sending you loads of love and hugs and kisses and luck and wish you every happiness. I can't think of anyone more deserving.

Fishy xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Aww Julie such a sad post,made me   but then I am very hormonal right now!
No doubt I'll see you on the other thread anyway,but wishing you sao much luck with your IVF.

Hope everyone else is ok,sorry for not being around very much,trying to keep myself together,went shopping with best friend yesterday and had such a laugh,just what I needed.
Hvae woken up with a headache and funny blocked nose but don't have a cold,very odd!
3 days until testing and haven't even got a preg test yet,trying to dream just a little bit longer!

KJ - hope you got some sleep last night,are you using a crate,thats what I did with our two dogs and they still sleep in it at night in the kitchen,wouldn't be without it.

Right must go dry my hair,take care everyone xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Julie - we are going to miss you..... who else is going to tell me off for doing housework when I shouldn't be!!  You have been fab and really gonna miss you.

Have got a big gut feeling that this IUI has not worked in which case I will be joining you on the IVF thread early next year as that is our next step.

All the very best and loads of luck with your IVF,  your dream will come true in 2006.  Sending you loads of        

Take care

Loads of love to you

Katherine

xxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Julie your post made me  , i will miss you, as you have been a big shoulder for me to lean on, I wish you all the best of luck in the world and hope your dream comes true.  Take care of Angel and most importantly of yourself.

Lots of love Katrina


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Firstly,   to Katrinar and to Babyfish.  Hope you have a great time xx

Holly, hope today went well.

KJ - hope you all got some sleep today.  Sorry if you thought I was being a bit harsh or telling you off last night about the puppy crying - I honestly was just trying to help but in retrospect I'm worried that I upset you  

Perky - poor you, you're having a truly horrible time of it.    I don't know how to advise you about your SD, particularly as your DH appears to be taking her side and she's  now getting on as if you're to blame.  Maybe just be the bigger person, try to rise above it and don't let her see how upset you are?  Sorry to hear about your uncle and your friend, awful news.

Julie- your post made me very sad, particularly as you were the very first person to welcome me to these boards.  I've never forgotten that, so thank you.  I think you're incredibly brave to be moving on, all this TTC nonsense is so stressful that its very difficult to leave a comfort zone that the IUI board has provided us with (well me anyway) and I admire you so much.  Please keep in touch and let us know when you get your longed-for and much-deserved BFP.  

Must dash, horrible horrible day ahead of me.

If I don't get on later, everyone going to the meet have a great time.  Take loads of photos and don't drink too much!

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

cats pj's - dont worry, you havent upset me - i kept your words in mind, and did my own thing  will relay story in a mo but wanted you to catch this so you didnt go off to your horrible day thinking you'd upset me....


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ok so we left caleb shut in his crate at midnight, at 1.30 the yowling started, left him for 10 mins then he was getting really loud and sounded very upset so i went down, tried to settle him unsuccessfully,everytime i left he started up again...dh went down next and finally Caleb wee'd and poo'd and settled back down. so that was what the yowling was about  he then slept till 5.30 when he yowled again, i let hin out of crate and he wee'd, put him back in shut the door, whispered soothing noises and left. then he lept till 7.30. so a pretty good night all in all. tonight i am going to leave crate door open and shut kitchen door, hopefully he will then just get out and wee/poo without all the yowling, we shall see  he is quite good at using the newspaper so far and has also wee'd outside when we've taken him out after he's napped, so we're not doing tooooo bad. he also takes himself off into his crate when he's tired and seems happy in there  the downside is that he's scratching quite alot so suspect he poss has fleas  have appt at vet on mon for injections/checkover etc so will get them to check then....
ok, enough obsessive talk of puppies...

julie - oh god hun, who on earth is going to do the first message of the day on here - life will never be the same again without a good morning from you  or a sign off at 4 every day  sniffle sniffle. seriously tho, i know you need to move over, and start getting ready for the IVF, and i'll be peeping in to keep an eye on you lots 

babyfish - one last puppy left, a b!tch....gimme a yell if you're interested.......she's in staines for a long weekend and will then be going back to Wales...
 to your cyst - maybe the acupuncture has helped bring it to a head 

perky - huge  to you sweets, what a totally $hit time you're having. hopefully theres some thing good just around the corner to make things brighter  your poor friend, send her my love 

right gotta go, theres a sniffly noise coming from downstairs 

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Katrina-     have a fab day hunny!!!!!


Kj-love the new pic of Caleb.Just a suggestion for the night howling,try a mirror   he wont feel lonely then(hopefully) it worked a treat with my mums puppy   I am sssooo jealous 

Julie-wow its that time then  you have been an absolute star and a huge support for me and many others,thanks from the bottom og my heart for being here for all of us!!! Wishing you all the luck in the world for your tx and I am really hoping you only need 1 go     I will keep stalking you to see how you are and please keep us all posted wont you?? I felt terrible when I left the clomid board to come here,looks like I will be following you pretty soon too           

Holly-sorry it might be a little late but wanted to wish you masses of luck for today    keep us posted

Perky- I think of you quite alot lately,you have got all sorts of things to deal with,just wanted to let you know I am always here if you need me  

Struthie-         

Good luck to all the 2ww girlies      

Jilly-fab news on the new recruit  

I am having one of those days where I am feeling like a right frump!!fat,spotty,crappy clothes,migrane every day for 7 days so far   gonna spruce myself up a bit before the meet though!!! wouldnt want to scare you all off  

If I dont come on later,I will see you all tomorrow           if anyone needs me,just pm me  

Check out the ticker   remember to look for the balloon   

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok so Now Julie is leaving us    we are gonna have to talk more or use bigger writting (sorry holly) to make up for it!!!! Julie was lovely but she went on a bit    

  ONLY JOKING JULIE WOOLIE


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Julie,

I just knew you couldnt stay away    

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home this way wonderful ones >>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42224.0.html

H xx


----------

